# Damaged door



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Was gona get a 2nd hand door but though I will repair it instead


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Game on!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

New skin?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I had 1hr last night after work dressing the dent out


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have done a fair few of those doors and sometimes a good yank on the handle removed most of the dent around the handle lol
Do you use a flat bed sander at all or block by hand ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Repaired,primed and painted today but no pictures of paint yet


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic work


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Good as new lol,better than striping and fitting a new door ! I hate that side of the job lol


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I block every thing primer filler wise but use the longest block I can find because it has to be bigger than the repaired area for getting it flat.there is no point trying to block any big filler job with a block to small


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I started by giving door handle a good pull but felt like I would snap the handle so just removed the inside door trim to pop a bit out


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

So from this








To this
























It also damaged the inside of the front door so will blow that in sometime today (when I can be arsed)


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

That is properly impressive. I want to learn this but where do I start?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Honest mate I've been doing it for 30 years but it doesn't take long if you get a good teacher I re sprayed my first full car and I was only 7 months into my apprenticeship fare enough it was only a old toyota sales car but came out ok but I got a few runs even one on the bonnet,


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Great job there bud ! I think the only way to learn to do bodywork is to get balls deep into a job and have a go ! I went to college for 4 years on a 1 day college 4 days on the job apprenticeship and cant really remember much about the college side of things (it was around 1990 tho lol) you learn from others who can do the job and then by your mistakes you will inevitably make when learning ! But every day i am learning even now !


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Fantastic result. Give yourself a pat on the back. Quality :thumb::thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I agree if you don't make mistakes how you going to learn to fix them,top jobs also need pride in there work this is why I like doing things at home,I cut lots of corners at work but the right corners lol.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

That's brilliant, I can do the mechanical side but the paint work has always fascinated me, you do that at home?


Cracking job, is it all flat when looking at it side on?

Carl


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes it's nice and straight,I roller primed it knocked that off with 180 on big block then sprayed primer on and knocked that off with 320 with big block then sanded with 500 on electric sander over the repair and surrounding area








This is it outside


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That looks spot on!

I bet you're a handy person to know  

What was the turn around for this job?


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

Good job man! Im doing Body Repair and Refinishing at college just now lol :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Please tell me about the rolling the primer on bud ? I have been meaning to try it out but not done it before so is there any tips or things not to do ? What rollers etc etc


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I finish work at 4 pm on Friday this car came at 5.30 I had an hour Friday night getting the dent some where near then Saturday morning at 8am I ground the repair with a flap disc then sanded the area with 80 grit,2 lots of filler and a skim of polyester is all it took to get the repair straight then I mixed 2k high build and rolled about 5 coats on(the key to roller primer is very lightish coats but dryed with a lamp until the primer is Matt(it flashes off really fast cos of the light coats) then dryed with my heat lamps for about 20 mins and left to cool then blocked that off with 180 so it was kind of ripple free,masked the car up and re primed(this time I sprayed it on) lamped again and blocked with 320 then masked up and painted


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

And it was still light when I came out the garage yesterday so I'm guessing 4pm it was done


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool ! I like the idea of not masking everything for spraying primer maybe il try the roller way on a few small jobs


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just do light coats of roller primer and take each coat just past the other so you don't get a big edge but I roller prime at home all the time and it just saves me hastle of masking and saves money on tapes and stuff,I use the hard 4" foam rollers


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job toddy!

A lot of the big dealers / repairers roller prime as it gives you good build and can be done in prep station! 

need to try it myself...... do you ever get any movement in primer weeks/months on ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Been doing jobs at home for years now and I've never ever had a complaint about my work or any car come back ever so I must be doing something right


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

You are bud


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

What blocks you using toddy ? mirka 420mm?


----------

